# Moving to Canada Import Duty on Used Items.



## Acorleone (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, in the Next Few weeks I Moving from Italy to Canada, They Guy who is dealing with the Move told us that anything under 12 Months had to pay Import Duty. 

Can Someone please confirm that? 

We were thinking to Buy a new Italian Bedroom Furniture before leaving to take with us. also I'm a Programmer I have around 4 Computer @Home all of them less than 12 Months. The Computers will be send by Air and the Furniture By Sea.


I'm was trying to find some information about it but can't find anything Please Advice


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You should ask the consulate but if it's new then yes I'd expect to pay. 

Where are you going? In Toronto you'll have no trouble finding Italian furniture. Plus room sizes etc are all different so you might not want the same sort of stuff. 

No point spliting up your stuff. If you're shipping a container over just put everything in it.


----------

